# Carving slingshots?



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone carve their slingshots and how?

Tristin


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes Tristin, LOTS of people hand carve their slingshots.

Spend a bit of time searching through the site, there are many great posts with heaps of tips and tricks.

The search function is your best friend.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Search function is a real treat....


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry I just joined and very interests sorry..


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Yes Tristin, LOTS of people hand carve their slingshots.
> 
> Spend a bit of time searching through the site, there are many great posts with heaps of tips and tricks.
> 
> The search function is your best friend.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

pow!


marcus sr said:


> Yes Tristin, LOTS of people hand carve their slingshots.
> 
> Spend a bit of time searching through the site, there are many great posts with heaps of tips and tricks.
> 
> The search function is your best friend.











[/quote]


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> Yes Tristin, LOTS of people hand carve their slingshots.
> 
> Spend a bit of time searching through the site, there are many great posts with heaps of tips and tricks.
> 
> The search function is your best friend.











[/quote]
[/quote]
TOUCHE BJ LOL


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i pretty much got a crash course in slingshot making from this site, using the search.. I revived many threads because of it. If you have any questions, look them up first, and ask questions on those threads for clarification. You will save yourself time, and learn a lot that way.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip bj!


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Simple find a "y" shaped brand remove bark sand bands on and,then, Bam you got a lil shooter


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I carve all of my slingshots when carving it comes pritty natural well it did for me no real tip i have found on here you get better as you do it picking up technuiqes as you go along


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you mean carving an uneven fork to even it up? I've done simple carving to even up forks and then to add decoration to the grip.

Lots of people carve or file finger grooves to their creations.

There's nothing wrong with asking questions on here, irrespective of whether or not they've been raised before.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Tristin, I carve mostly with my knife only, then it helps me a couple of rasps, a hard and a sweet one, sometimes I use a dremel when needed. When I got the final shape I start sanding with sand-paper starting from 120 and going up to 2500. I finish a natural giving her some linsed oil or camelia oil and beeswax. I hope this may help you and I'm looking forward to seeing your creations. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks mate, I'm going out to find a Y today, I gotta see of I got see I'd I've got some oil.. Would just stain and a laminate work?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Thanks mate, I'm going out to find a Y today, I gotta see of I got see I'd I've got some oil.. Would just stain and a laminate work?


when youve sanded hit it with an oil,brings the grain out,jskeen gave the best bit of advice regarding this,he pointed out baby oil is mineral oil with aroma


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i carve using my dremel lol, i'v carved boxing gloves / horses legs / horses heads / fish and various patterns, i use to use a knife but had to many stitches from slips lol, i play it safe with the dremel now lol, check my video out below, these were some of my first cattys, theres a few carved ones in there, i stick to the board cuts now though - john


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks John, I love your slingshots!







an I sometimes use a leather glove just to be safe.


----------



## homemade hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

does olive oil or grapeseed oil work? thats all ive got


----------



## fantomas (Oct 14, 2011)

in Vietnam, there are two ways carving
1 / CNC carving machine - CNC carving machine only on flat surfaces, it is very nice but I do not like this
2 / carving by hand as you.
Slingshot sculpture you can by hand, I do not know what its called but below is a clip about it


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice Tool. Would be great with a carbide shaping tool on the end


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wham!!!


bj000 said:


> Yes Tristin, LOTS of people hand carve their slingshots.
> 
> Spend a bit of time searching through the site, there are many great posts with heaps of tips and tricks.
> 
> The search function is your best friend.











[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Thanks John, I love your slingshots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes? tsk tsk! ALWAYS!!! carving a beautiful ss wont be worth much if your missing fingers.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

homemade hunter said:


> does olive oil or grapeseed oil work? thats all ive got


both go rancid


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jack Ratt said:


> Do you mean carving an uneven fork to even it up? I've done simple carving to even up forks and then to add decoration to the grip.
> 
> Lots of people carve or file finger grooves to their creations.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with asking questions on here, irrespective of whether or not they've been raised before.


general rule of thumb for any forum is to use the search function to become familiar with any subject prior to asking questions. it is tedious to continue answering the same questions when a virtual knowledge base exists.


----------

